# 每次都要手工指定编码？

## lucida

是不是加一个

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />

比较合适？

----------

## songhero

在个人资料里面的论坛语言选择Chinese[Simplified]

自己的浏览器选择自动识别语言就行了

----------

## TecHunter

的确有效...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xiaosuo

 *lucida wrote:*   

> 是不是加一个
> 
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
> 
> 比较合适？

 

再次标识支持！

----------

## liuspider

在windows下IE还是要一个页一个页设置

 :Mad:  faint

----------

## akar

編碼的問題，其實也可以到這個置頂貼子 了解和留言。

编码问题-请在此跟贴 | 編碼問題-請在此跟帖

其實在未開版的時候，當時我也把這個問題向 ian先生提了兩三次， 也恳請大家發言支持一下。 但是可能沒有那麼多人支持，更可能的是要立刻建立一個 中文論譠 的時機來了。 所以...  :Sad: 

大家也許可以到 编码问题-请在此跟贴 | 編碼問題-請在此跟帖 這留下你關心的一言。如果可以的話，用英文更好，我想ian先生也會看。  :Wink: 

----------

## majorcheng

我的没有修改直接能看，发文顺便测试

----------

